# Ruger PC Charger™



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://ruger.com/products/pcCharger/models.html


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Goldwing said:


>


TTAG posted a review and commented that while the Charging handle and mag release button can be switched for left handed shooters, Glock mag's may not work with the mag release on the Left side of the gun. 
If you're left handed, check and confirm before buying.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I like it. It think I'll wait a while for someone to trade 1 in to my Buddy's LGS, then grab it up. I'll let him know I'm looking for 1, and he'll let me know when he cuts the right deal. It's how I've acquired quite a few of my firearms.
Oh, yea,... I like the 'original' Chargers too. Here's mine:


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

MoMan said:


> I like it. It think I'll wait a while for someone to trade 1 in to my Buddy's LGS, then grab it up. I'll let him know I'm looking for 1, and he'll let me know when he cuts the right deal. It's how I've acquired quite a few of my firearms.
> Oh, yea,... I like the 'original' Chargers too. Here's mine:
> View attachment 18260


My friend had a MK II Target with what I remember as a 12" bull barrel in the late '70s. We called it "The Buntline". 
The barrel hung 7" out of the holster he had for it. It was lots of fun dropping 6" steel plates at 100 yards. I'm guessing that Charger in your pic would be just fine doing the same.

GW


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Goldwing said:


> My friend had a MK II Target with what I remember as a 12" bull barrel in the late '70s. We called it "The Buntline".
> The barrel hung 7" out of the holster he had for it. It was lots of fun dropping 6" steel plates at 100 yards. I'm guessing that Charger in your pic would be just fine doing the same.
> 
> GW


Yea, it's a fun gun to shoot at the 100 yd range at my club. I can ring the smallest of the hanging steel gongs (4"-6") fairly regularly, if the wind will cooperate.


----------

